# K1500 abs ?



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a 97 k1500 and the abs brakes have started to act up. The abs will turn on at odd times. Today on dry pavement they turned on when parking in a parking spot at maybe 5 mph. 

Anyone know what this could be. I'm thinking the abs module is acting up. If thats the case can I just pull the fuse and have regular brakes?


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

I had the same thing in a Dodge Dakota once. I changed one of the wheel sensors, and it went away.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Abs sensor in the hub needs to be cleaned. Common problem for GM. Do a search and I'm sure you will find all the info you need.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

search abs stops. vary comon problem.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Pull the big fuse under the hood, pull the bulb in the dash (its irritating to look at) and be done with it. Did it on mine years ago and wont ever put it back in.


----------



## chevyman83 (Nov 25, 2010)

Those trucks a lot of times have a rear speed sensor that goes bad on the rear driveshaft as the rear wheels don't have individual sensors. Pulling the abs fuse will disable the abs and just turn on the abs light but the bulb can be removed as previously stated.


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It only seems to do this when the wheels are turned slightly coming to a stop, so im thinking its something up front


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I had a 98 that did the same thing, also my 04 Yukon. There were recalls, or tsb, for a couple years prior to 98 and a couple years after, skipping 98. It is the front abs sensors. If it only does it a little now, it will get worse. You can try to clean a little and hope it works or pull the fuse like stated above. I pulled the fuse in the 98 and put new hubs in the 04.


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

Its going in to get checked out tuesday. If I decide to pull the fuse how do I get to the bulb on the dash panel. I know how to remove the lower panel but cant fig. Out the upper.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Upper dash bezel just pulls right out (carefully) then the cluster has 4 each 7mm hex head screws that need to be removed, work out the cluster unplugging it as you remove it. Slow and easy wins the race on this one, you should not have to be forceful with anything.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

If you are going to get it fixed, and the light really bothers you, just put a piece of electrical tape on the dash to cover up the light. No reason to pull the bulb if you're just gonna stick it back in.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

listen to sweet 30,your front sensors are rust jacked,when you go slow and come to a stop the abs kicks in and the pedal pulses to the floor right? pull the front wheels and rotors,carefully remove the abs speed sensors,clean the rust from where they mount,the rust has jacked up the sensors a bit screwing up the speed signal. grease all and reinstall.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

thank you sir for the comp Thumbs Up


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

As others have stated check the sensors for water intrusion. I remember these trucks did have a problem with modules too but usually the motor will turn on and remain on so you have to pull the fuse to stop it. Either drive with the fuse pulled or replace the ABS module in this problem.


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got the truck back, needed new wheel/hub assembly. One side was completely shot, and about to fall apart. Appeared to be original so after 14 yrs not to bad of an expense.


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

Had the same problem in my 98 k1500 I replaced both front wheel bearings (needed to be done ne ways) but it ended up being the rear speed sensor. This just happened to my c3500 I changed the speed sensor n it fixed the problem


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fyi so you guys dont keep tossin money at the vehicles. there is stored codes for abs. 

and if you have a scanner that can do live data you can test drive it and see the one that drops out. 

w/b units if not the problem can be a fast way to drop some major coin. payup


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a scanner that does live data, I though there were only some scanners that could get the abs codes?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

depends on the scanner.


----------

